# Ovulation symptoms



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm just wondering could anyone tell me the symptoms you could get when your about to ovulate as I have trouble tracking it, and when we use clear blue sticks i end up forgetting to use them and missing a day lol ! My acupuncturist told me to eat apples as that helps (apples skin)


----------



## Raincloudsandlovesongs (Oct 5, 2013)

Wondering the same thing.  A/F came 10 days early so we inseminated on completely the wrong day. Brought the amazon ovulation tests for this cycle, took one this morning cycle day 5 but the test line was so light :/
What do apple skins do if you don't mind me asking?
Good luck on ttc  xxxx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hiya, sorry for late reply, she said apple skins should make it more noticeable, you know you get like a discharge thing when ovulating?  , think I missed when I ovulated, as I really struggle looking for the signs lol, only thing I know like clockwork is when a/f is due as I get same symptoms lol xx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Ooo, never heard of the apple skins!

I have loads of symptoms for ovulation, lucky me, as I've got older ov feels remarkably similar to AF symptoms.  I obsessively track with my cbfm but I think that I know my cycle well enough to go without the sticks now really.

I get the usual cramps, cm increase and massive libido increase   in the 5 days leading up but then the day before, everything just steps up a gear and is more intense.  It may all be psychological but I can feel when I ov as I get really sharp twinges and, embarrassingly enough, primal needs take over!  It all calms down the day after, luckily for DH!

The CBFM is so useful but I've also got a trying to conceive app on my phone and that is much better as you can add notes about symptoms and put in when the CBFM peaks every month and then you can look back on it to look for patterns.  Who knew these kind of things existed pre-ttc, I can't live without it now


----------



## bearloopy77 (Feb 1, 2013)

Have you thought about temperature taking? 

You take your temperature every morning as soon as you wake up. The day you ovulate your temperature
will rise. For some people this will be a gradual rise over a few days, for others it will be quite a hike in temp
that day. Do this for a few months, you can find free charts to record this on google, and along with watching
your cervical mucus which becomes more abundant and thinner, you should be able to pinpoint ov very accurately.


----------



## Grinny (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi Mzmaary23 

OV symptoms for me start about day 11/10 when I get EWCM. This lasts a couple days. I normally have LH surge at about day 11. I then also feel quite horny. I get progressively more CM which gets more slippery and then I normal know OV date as I wake up an throw the covers off me in the morning boiling! I then get severe ovary pain from the ovulation side which lasts about 24 hours. 

I was told that grapefruit juice is supposed to be excellent to improve CM hope that helps you.


----------



## mscandy35 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi Mzmarry23,
Signs vary from women to women. In my case, it is CM that looks alike “egg white” .  It’s thinner, clearer, and has a slippery consistency. I am also quite high in temperature that day.
Some women might have a tougher time to notice the body changes; they go through, during ovulation. 
Why not to try Ovulation predictor kits, in such cases?  OPKs are able to pinpoint your date of ovulation 12 to 24 hours in advance by looking at levels of luteinizing hormone, or LH, which is the last of the hormones to hit its peak before ovulation actually occurs. All you have to do is pee on a stick and wait for the indicator to tell you whether you're about to ovulate.
Good luck – have a fun trying !!!

Candy.


----------

